
What America would look like if it guaranteed everyone a job - anarbadalov
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/9/6/16036942/job-guarantee-explained
======
hirundo
According to Wikipedia
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_unemploym...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_unemployment_rate))
the five countries with the least unemployment are Qatar, Cambodia, Belarus,
Thailand, and Laos. Which one of those should America look more like?

